# Recent Pot Calls



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Top Left is Chittum Burl slate over Glass with matched striker with purple heart rod.

Top Right is Curly Flame Box Elder with matched striker. This one is with Walnut rod but also have another striker matched out of Purple heart rod. The Walnut makes a softer mellower tone where the purple heart is very crisp and loud. This is a dished copper pan over glass.

Lower left is a Big Leaf Maple Burl dyed green and stabilized with a matched striker and rod out of purple heart. Slate over glass.

Lower right is Honduran Rosewood with matched striker rod out of Dymondwood. Dished copper over glass.

Bottom call is a double dyed and stabilized Big Leaf Maple Burl dyed in black and red has a lot of purple tint to the wood. matched striker with purple heart striker. Dished Copper over glass. My wife say's this would appeal to lady hunters





Sorry for my photo skills

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2016)

Beautiful calls Rodney !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

The Chittum burl and Curly FBE will be with Dad and me this spring season.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2016)

All look great but that maple and chittum takes the cake

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 21, 2016)

Great looking pots and strikers Rodney. I bet they sound as good as they look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

The Chittum and CFBE are gonna be on my side when I take Dad hunting this spring not to take away from the others but just makers choice for this spring. I hope to be posting for the big bird comp later. Hopefully Dad wont be the only one bragging this year. Last year was Dads first time hunting with calls and he did a double on opening day. That said I wouldn't have it any other way as he brought me into the hunting world and it is wonderful to give him something he ain't had before. I hope to post me an Old weary tom this year. I had him but time wasn't on my side. It would be cool if Dad dropped him this year for sure he had a 10inch plus beard but the weight ain't in our favor in OK. Keep watching on April and time will Tale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2016)

Awesome group of calls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 21, 2016)

Those really look good Rodney. I've got some Chittum Burl I need to make a call from. You've given me the inspiration I need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 21, 2016)

TMAC said:


> Those really look good Rodney. I've got some Chittum Burl I need to make a call from. You've given me the inspiration I need.


 You will love this stuff. I held onto this blank for 8+ months before turning and was very please with how it turned and the finished product. Great sounding wood plus looks to boot!!
Please post when you do turn it would really like to see it. I love this wood. I have a box hidden in the back of my shelving that is awesome just for the moment to turn something really special.


----------



## myingling (Feb 21, 2016)

some good lookin calls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome Rodney!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome quintuple of calls. The chittum is righteous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 22, 2016)

those are some sweet sweet justice for this Spring for sure excellent job! Bet your dad will flip out when he gets his...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

